# hyoscyamine?



## onedayatatime (Nov 28, 2008)

i have had for 3 years this aweful pain under left ribs sometimes last a few mins,sometimes hours.has anyone used hyoscyamine?did it work?i also have a hiatal hernia and gerd.had 2 scopes done,colonoscopy,stress test,3 ct scans,last week they took out my gallbladder imagine my surprise when it did not help.its like they are using me as an experiment.i am so tired i hurt every day.my kids think i am mean cause i just need to be alone and hurt.i need to learn to cope.maybe a pain management doctor?anyone have a good ibs diet?thanks for reading me complain.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, I take hyoscyamine if the abdominal pain is really bad with a diarrhea bout. I don't know if it works much or not; there's no way to tell if the spasms pain would've eased away as time went on, but it is worth the try to me because I don't want it to go on and on longer, if the med can help me feel better sooner.The biggest advice I have is to be sure you have a gastroenterologist and go to him/her!


----------



## ELM81 (Apr 22, 2010)

I also get pain and discomfort on the left side right under the ribs. Occasionally, I get it on the right side too. I've read other people's post on the forum where they've indicated that they'd researched (or been told by a doctor) that it has something to do with the way the colon bends there. Don't remember for certain what it was, but something that people with IBS often deal with. Like you, I also had my gallbladder removed. That was where most of my troubles began actually. And yes, given my surgeon's attitude I also felt a bit like an experiment. I take hyoscyamine for my flare ups. Although flare ups probably isn't the best term, because when they happen all the time they aren't really flare ups anymore are they? I've found that if I have a run-to-bathroom episode during the day that it is only the first of many. If it happens once, it'll be happening again. The medication doesn't usually prevent the first episode since I really have no warning beforehand, but I do find that it will keep the episodes that usually follow at bay. However, I'll still "feel" like I'm going to have them. So although they don't happen, my lower regions don't relax to the point that I'm not in a constant state of wondering whether I'm going to have to run for the restroom. Part of that's mental though and will get better as I begin to trust the medication more. So basically, I'm saying that while hyoscyamine isn't a savior, I'm better off than I was.


----------



## doubled_over (Jun 8, 2010)

I was bedridden in pain for 3 months. After countless endoscopies, colonoscopies, laproscopies, hiatal hernia and gall bladder removal, and 12 GI specialists...all I have to say is Hyosciamine works but kicks in different for everyone. My pain was so severe, that it took the entire 3 months for it to kick in. For some people it takes 2 weeks. Stress caused by the pain makes it worse, cymbalta or celexa are good stress/depression (admit it, IBS is really depressing) relievers and actually work WITH the hyoscyamine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

I've had very little success with hyoscyamine for pain reduction. I have IBS-C due to impaired motility with severe pain. I've had good success with pain reduction using a low dose of the tricyclic antidepressant (TCA) doxepin (generic name). I take 50 mg each day after dinner. The recommend low dose is 25mg to 75mg. Main side affect was drowsyness which improved over time plus taking it in the evening helps as well. It would feel like some one had a knife in my gut and was twisting it around, pretty much all the time, even at night, the pain would wake me up. The doxepin has greatly reduced the pain...now if I could just find something to relieve the constipation. LOL







I don't know if you are experiencing constipation or diarrhea. Imipramine or amitriptyline (both TCAs) are recommended for diarrhea predominant IBS. Doxepin or desipramine for constipation predominant IBS. There have been several medical studies on the use of low dose TCA on pain, check out some of my other posts and you will find links to these articles.I would hesitate before trying something as strong as Cymbalta, because if it doesn't work, weaning off of it may be difficult for you. I found out the hard way that I am very sensitive to the SSRI's...it took many months to slowly taper off of the SSRI Lexapro, with many withdrawal side effects along the way. Cymbalta is one of those combination meds, combining an SSRI and a SNRI.IBS pain can be very wearing. I hope you can find some relief soon.


----------



## beugae (Sep 3, 2014)

I take hyoscyamine daily, to help with terrible abdominal cramping & spasms from IBS-D. It has changed my life! When I take it regularly, I have veritably no symptoms... and a happy tummy.

I used to take it only once I already had symptoms, but then someone recommended daily use and no more cramping, etc.


----------

